# Carvin Appreciation Thread.



## Blood Tempest (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh the GAS. Lay your Carvin pics on me!


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 9, 2008)

I'll give you _a_ pic


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 9, 2008)

NOOOO!!!!  I NEED MOAR PICS!!!!! 



Plz?


----------



## Jeff (Mar 9, 2008)

Here you go. This is the one I had end of last year. 


























Here's the one I had in '05:


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 9, 2008)

What color is that? Crimson or Ruby Red?


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 9, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Here you go. This is the one I had end of last year.



Wait... did you sell it?


----------



## Jeff (Mar 9, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> Wait... did you sell it?



No, I returned it.



Blood Tempest said:


> What color is that? Crimson or Ruby Red?



Crimson Red. It's not as bright as it may appear in pics, due to the flash. It's a very beautiful color. I'd say teh first shot is most representative.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 9, 2008)

How come you returned it?


----------



## Jeff (Mar 9, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> How come you returned it?



Because I wasn't a fan of the file marks on some of the frets and tiny gouges in the fretboard itself. I didn't really want to bring it up on the boards, but since you asked.....

I am really anal with guitars, so if a guitar isn't spot perfect when I get it (given the price point, of course) I either don't buy it (if it's at a store) or I send it back, which I did. 

The Carvin from 2005 was returned purely due to my retardedness. It was a perfect guitar, very nice.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok. So it was returned solely based on the appearance? I can't say I blame you one bit. You fork out all that dough and it comes to you in less than acceptable condition in your opinion. It sucks on that hand, but it seems like you regret getting rid of her huh?


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 9, 2008)

But it was so nice 






Wtf is with Carvin lately?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 9, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> Wtf is with Carvin lately?



What ya mean?


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 9, 2008)

ok ok heres a second


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 9, 2008)

Dude, that thing is amazing.


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 9, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> What ya mean?



Looking back, I can't think of ONE custom Carvin ordered by a member of this site in the past about 6 months that wasn't either damaged by them, or missing things that the customer asked for and PAID for.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 9, 2008)

Jesus Christ. That's insane. I'd be pissed as hell.


----------



## Autofate (Mar 9, 2008)

> Looking back, I can't think of ONE custom Carvin ordered by a member of this site in the past about 6 months that wasn't either damaged by them, or missing things that the customer asked for and PAID for.



I have to disagree with that, there have been a few people. But its always the bad stuff thats easier to remember that people talk about then the good. 


Mine came out perfect in every way


----------



## Jeff (Mar 9, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> Ok. So it was returned solely based on the appearance? I can't say I blame you one bit. You fork out all that dough and it comes to you in less than acceptable condition in your opinion. It sucks on that hand, but it seems like you regret getting rid of her huh?



well yeah. It certainly didn't effect playability. Neither did the rebuild, which also went back (dried glue stains around frets). 

I will say their pickups continue to suck dick, but I think that's pretty commonly known at this time. I will say that both the original and rebuild had cosmetic fret issues, and both had stainless steel frets. I don't know if they just aren't good at working with them or what, but if I were ever to order another one, it would not be with stainless frets. Just my humble opinion. 

All three I had were otherwise nice guitars (without considering the pickups) and were well built otherwise. It's a shame Carvin choses to:

A: have poor QC lately, as well as not carefully follow directions (see Scott's bass issue, as well as other threads where they messed up on inlay options, etc)

B: refuse to admit that their pickups are atrocious and make the instrument muddy shit until they're replaced. Had the 727 been shipped with SD's or Dimarzios and not required me to route the fucking thing and have $200 of pickups installed, I might have let the fret stuff go. But I was too pissed at that point. 

It might be shallow of me, and I'll admit to that.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't see any fault in those things dude. You're shelling out a lot of cash for something that is supposedly gonna be top quality. No shame there IMO.

I really love how these 727s look. I'm really considering one. However, I can't find a good in real life pic of the antique brown stain. If that doesn't look that great, probably Ruby Red with Blackburst. I'm thinking these specs:


MAH - Maple Neck/Mahogany Body 
-CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard) 
FSA - Antique Brown Stain Flame 
BST - Blackburst Edges 
5MW - Maple Neck w/ 2 Walnut Stripes 
CSN - Clear Satin Finish Back Of Neck 
FPH - Flamed Maple Headstock 
-EB - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard) 
NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only 
-FR - Med-Jumbo Frets .048" H .103" W (Standard) 
-R14 - 14in Fretboard Radius (Standard) 
-C26B - C26 Bridge Pickup 
-C26N - C26 Neck Pickup 
-400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard) 
AC - Active/Passive Electronics w/ Coil Splitters, Phase Switch 
BC - Black Hardware 
-1056 - Elixer Light Gauge .010 - .056 (Standard) 
WL - White Logo 
SL - Dunlop Straplocks 
HC11 - Form-Fitted ABS Hardshell Case


Would this be the antique brown????


----------



## Jeff (Mar 9, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> I don't see any fault in those things dude. You're shelling out a lot of cash for something that is supposedly gonna be top quality. No shame there IMO.
> 
> I really love how these 727s look. I'm really considering one. However, I can't find a good in real life pic of the antique brown stain. If that doesn't look that great, probably Ruby Red with Blackburst. I'm thinking these specs:
> 
> ...



Yeah that looks like the antique brown with blackbursts. 

I want to stress that I am not discouraging anyone from purchasing Carvins, if I gave that impression. They are nice guitars. I would encourage people to be picky as hell though, as perhaps carvin will realize that the better they do the first time, the less there will be a second time (rebuild).


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 9, 2008)

I can assure you, I'm very picky with things as well. The price tag would be around $1400 for the specs mentioned. If it comes to my home anything less than satisfactory to me, I'll be demanding a rebuild. Carvin has shipped me info on their products for years and I've always loved their stuff, just never really thought about them. Their 7s look great to me. I'd love to give one a go. Especially with their nice 12 month interest free credit card. Seems pretty killer if you ask me.


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 9, 2008)

Shane Gibson's is a claro walnut top, not brown flame.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Mar 9, 2008)

the antique brown is goooorgeous. I love that finish more than anything these days. Earthtones are the shit.
i am way too lazy to take new pics. but here's my old pics from my 727 that i'm bout to part ways with. I'm sure half of you have already seen this, but it deserves a part in the thread, right?














i dunno bout anyone else, but when i got my 727 in '06 it was even more glorious than i expected. The finish was perfect and there were no issues with playability or aesthetics at all.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 9, 2008)

THAT RED IS FUCKING BEAUTIFUL! MY GOD! 

I'm really stuck though. I'm not sure if I'd rather have the Ruby Red with Blackburst or Antique Brown with Blackburst. This is gonna take some serious debate time.



Codyyy said:


> Shane Gibson's is a claro walnut top, not brown flame.



Ah ok. Thanks for that tidbit of info duder! The antique brown would appear to look pretty similar though correct?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 9, 2008)

shadowgenesis said:


> the antique brown is goooorgeous. I love that finish more than anything these days. Earthtones are the shit.
> i am way too lazy to take new pics. but here's my old pics from my 727 that i'm bout to part ways with. I'm sure half of you have already seen this, but it deserves a part in the thread, right?
> 
> 
> ...



THAT THING IS BEAUTIFUL! I want a Carvin now.


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 9, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> Ah ok. Thanks for that tidbit of info duder! The antique brown would appear to look pretty similar though correct?



Indeed. I like the look of the antique brown much better.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, at this point I'm pretty sure the brown is edging out the red.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Mar 9, 2008)

mine's Crimson Red btw. I'm not as much a fan of the Ruby Red. A little too bright and kinda artificial looking to me i guess? i'm not sure. But if i could, i'd def get antique brown on a flame top or something a little more subtle. I think that'd be so awesome


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 9, 2008)

i wish i had pics of the six carvins i've owned.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Mar 9, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> Yeah, at this point I'm pretty sure the brown is edging out the red.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah. I think the antique brown would go well with my collection. I have a black schecter 007 prototype, green quilted agile interceptor, flame maple natural topped ltd m-302, and ltd black viper 400.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 9, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i wish i had pics of the six carvins i've owned.



Where did they go?


----------



## playstopause (Mar 9, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i wish i had pics of the six carvins i've owned.



That probably was pre-ss.org era...


----------



## Edroz (Mar 9, 2008)

my 727s past and present...
















the only one i have now is the blue one. nothing wrong with the others mind you. the black flame one was quite nice as well and sounded soooooo thick, but when my blue one came in, it wasn't getting much play and i sold it to Cancer. the purple one i picked up used and had for about 3 weeks, it was pretty much an impluse buy, and again, it paled in comparison to my blue one and was sold to B Lopez to fund the Agile Septor 27". 

i'm really upset with Carvins quality control lately, but i'll never tell anyone to stay away from Carvin, because my blue 727 is the BEST 7 string i've ever layed my hands on, it really is special.


----------



## heffergm (Mar 9, 2008)

Pazowwww!!!!






Blammo!






No issues at all with fretwork on mine. Aside from the case getting smacked in shipping, which they replaced, I'm happy. My poor UV isn't getting any play time.

And oddly enough, I've become fond of the pickups. My only real complaint is the LFR, but I knew it was on there so I can't really blame Carvin for that. I'm still trying to dig up an OFR7...


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 9, 2008)

^Looks like lava.

I'd eat it. 



Edroz said:


> the purple one i picked up used and had for about 3 weeks, it was pretty much an impluse buy, and again, it paled in comparison to my blue one and was sold to B Lopez to fund the Agile Septor 27".



That blue one must be a really, _REALLY_ fucking good guitar then.


----------



## Autofate (Mar 9, 2008)

It must be Carvin's blues, because I agree with Ed on my Blue 727, its by far the best 7 string Ive ever owned or played as well. I sold my 91 UV7BK silver dot and a 91 UV777 once the Carvin showed up.


----------



## kmanick (Mar 9, 2008)

I hate to hear that their QC is going down hill.
I love mine.
In the past year I've had 
Hellraiser 7
BlackJack 7
Loomis sig
Ibby 7620.
my Carvin is the only one I still have.
It seems no matter how nice another 7 is , I always come back to this one. 
Coming from Carvin it was absolutely perfect.
The Bareknuckles sound thunderous thru the Rectoverb and it just plays so effortlessly.
If I could get an OFR to work on this it would be close to being my dream guitar.
I don't have any new pics so I'll just throw these up.




in it's original form





Lot's of quilts and flame in my house


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 9, 2008)

Here's a shot of 2 Dragonburst Carvin 7's... the 747 on the left is Misha's and the 727 in the middle is mine:







Other than the scratches in the fretboard (Jeff might be right... maybe it's just with the stainless steel fretwire guitars that they mess up the fretboards? ) my guitar came out great and after swapping the pickups I couldn't be happier with it.  They make great guitars and other than really needing to have the pickups swapped (IMHO) there's not much I would change about them. Great body shape, great neck carve and all-around sweet finishes.  I've owned a TON of Carvins over the years... not all 7's... if I can find some time I'll see if I can post them all eventually!


----------



## budda (Mar 9, 2008)

I so want my trans emerald green DC727 *sigh*

heffer's looks epic though. im tempted to copy him


----------



## Cancer (Mar 9, 2008)

Posted before, but I'll post it again...
The Fam


















You've seen Cognac (the brown one) before (thanks Edroz) and quite frankly its an amazing guitar. It literally sounds like melted butter with fangs, sharp fangs at that, and sometimes I just find myself holding it, not playing it even, just holding it (like now...lol).

The blue one sounds nice too, lots of bite with much less fur, and I like it too, but lately I'VE BEEN TEMPTED TO TRADE IT FOR A NEW INTERCEPTOR 27 (hint, hint).....

...and of course Vickie I will take to the grave...... 

Thing is, Cognac is the fourth used Carvin I've owned, so I've never ordered a NEW Carvin. That being said I can't really comment on the company's quality although I will say that, even if they fuck up somehow (ie... get something wrong, forget a knob, don't match the top right....whatever), chances are still pretty good it will play better that anything out there in production IMO.

I just wish Carvin had more 7 string options, like extended scales, pickup install options, or a different body shape.


----------



## Edroz (Mar 10, 2008)

Cancer said:


>



you're making me miss this guitar now , and i couldn't agree with you more on the tone.

Tony, you need to come up to Jerich's studio sometime. PM me or give me a call sometime.


----------



## Cancer (Mar 10, 2008)

> You're making me miss this guitar now , and i couldn't agree with you more on the tone.
> 
> Tony, you need to come up to Jerich's studio sometime. PM me or give me a call sometime.




Deal....sounds like it'd be fun.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 10, 2008)

Is that how the antique brown stain looks? From the sample on the site, it seems like it would be a darker brown.


----------



## Edroz (Mar 10, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> Is that how the antique brown stain looks? From the sample on the site, it seems like it would be a darker brown.



believe it or not, that's their regular black stain.

at least that's what i ordered


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok. That seems to be a trend. The black stain doesn't seem like it comes out black, rather that light brown as pictured above. The brown pics I've seen seem to appear as the dark brown. I definitely want the black burst into the dark brown flame


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 10, 2008)

I should probably call Carvin to ask this, but maybe you guys know...
If I do these specs, will the stripes on the back of the neck also be present on the body if I don't go for the "neck covered by optional top wood" option? I think that'd look pretty stupid with my finish selection.

MAH - Maple Neck/Mahogany Body 
-CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard) 
FSA - Antique Brown Stain Flame 
BST - Blackburst Edges 
5MW - Maple Neck w/ 2 Walnut Stripes 
CSN - Clear Satin Finish Back Of Neck 
FPH - Flamed Maple Headstock 
-EB - Ebony Fingerboard (Standard) 
NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only 
-FR - Med-Jumbo Frets .048" H .103" W (Standard) 
-R14 - 14in Fretboard Radius (Standard) 
-C26B - C26 Bridge Pickup 
-C26N - C26 Neck Pickup 
-400 - Black Coils w/ Black Bezels (Standard) 
AC - Active/Passive Electronics w/ Coil Splitters, Phase Switch 
BC - Black Hardware 
-1056 - Elixer Light Gauge .010 - .056 (Standard) 
WL - White Logo 
SL - Dunlop Straplocks 
ETR - Engraved Truss Rod Cover


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 10, 2008)

well dude its trans black. mine is light brown too
lighter than she shows in pics









Maple+alder (standard), quilt maple top, transblack+blackburst. 
Upgraded now to a VTT setup ala strat, with a 3 way pup switch, and 2 series/parallel switches. Blaze custom bridge, evolution neck (which has to go, body is too thin/pup is too tall, cant lower her enough to balance with the bridge. sounds great though) and an OFR 

Got her for 400 bucks shipped on the bay


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 10, 2008)

That is a steal! Good shit! Looks like the antique brown will be the way to go


----------



## Shawn (Mar 10, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Here's the one I had in '05:




Man, that is nice.  All the Carvins in this thread are nice. I've always wanted a Carvin too.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 10, 2008)

Cancer said:


> Posted before, but I'll post it again...




This blackburst blue one is probably my favorite one. It's one I would get. Just like that. I love that quilt top too and those inlays.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 10, 2008)

They've sent me catalogs on their products for years. I don't remember ever filling out a catalog request either. I've always liked what I've seen, but never really pursued anything. After picking up playing 7s this year and knowing they're great guitars from things I've heard (and the few things that aren't too favorable) I figured I'd give them a go. The payment plan is definitely key for me.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 10, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> That is a steal! Good shit! Looks like the antique brown will be the way to go


but mine is trans black...?


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 10, 2008)

Shawn said:


> Man, that is nice.  All the Carvins in this thread are nice. I've always wanted a Carvin too.



get one. as a total ibanez junky, ill tell you, carvins are the SHIT


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 10, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> but mine is trans black...?



Yeah. You said the trans black appears to be a lighter brown, not the dark brown that the antique brown appears to be in pics I've seen of it. Therefore meaning I want the antique brown because it will be the direction I want to go. Black burst into a dark flame brown.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Mar 10, 2008)

heffergm said:


> Pazowwww!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WIN!!! 

i think it's the texture/appearance of the quilts is really hit-and-miss for me. Sometimes they look like w/e and other times they look like THAT. Holy moly

and as for the pup, i never liked much about the bridge pickup, but there is a certain quality to the neck pickup clean that i have yet to hear in any other. It has a great pop to it and plenty of clarity. I think it matches up great with an AN7 in the bridge. mmmmmm. sparkley


----------



## Edroz (Mar 10, 2008)

one of the nicest flame maple tops i've seen from Carvin . this was in their in stock section about a year or two ago...


----------



## budda (Mar 10, 2008)

cancer,that blue one is gooorgeous.


----------



## heffergm (Mar 10, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Here's a shot of 2 Dragonburst Carvin 7's... the 747 on the left is Misha's and the 727 in the middle is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine has stainless frets. The board is perfect.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 10, 2008)

heffergm said:


> Mine has stainless frets. The board is perfect.



You got lucky then, because that would make it like 1 out of 3, or 1 out of 4, in the past few months.  Also FWIW, you have to look REALLY close up to see them.... I'm not the only one who notices them but if you're not looking for it you probably won't see it.  Picky as a mother I am....


----------



## Jeff (Mar 10, 2008)

heffergm said:


> Mine has stainless frets. The board is perfect.



Well it's happened to me twice, but 2 times isn't exactly a scientific study. It would take far more people reporting consistent fretboard issues to really mean anything. 

2 times is just enough for me personally to be wary, you know what I mean?


----------



## heffergm (Mar 10, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Well it's happened to me twice, but 2 times isn't exactly a scientific study. It would take far more people reporting consistent fretboard issues to really mean anything.
> 
> 2 times is just enough for me personally to be wary, you know what I mean?



I wasn't saying otherwise, just mentioning that mine was fine 



Edroz said:


> my 727s past and present...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edroz,
Is it just the angle here, or is the OFR actually built a liitle differently than the LFR? It looks different somehow....


----------



## drezdin (Mar 10, 2008)

I had one for a little while. I to had a lot of issues with it and sold it. 
poor fretwork, neck wasn't straight and they didn't even finish soldering the electronics.

It was pretty though


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 10, 2008)

How long ago did you have that???


----------



## drezdin (Mar 10, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> How long ago did you have that???



about 3 years ago


----------



## Berger (Mar 10, 2008)

I know this isn't a 7, but its mine and I really wish they would make a carved top 7





Oh and I had no problems with mine.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 10, 2008)

What color is that?


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 10, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> What color is that?



Looks like green.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 10, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> Looks like green.





I mean more specifically sir as many guitar manufacturers have several shades of one color. I was merely inquiring as to the specifics, ya butt monkey.


----------



## budda (Mar 10, 2008)

smooth eric, real smooth 

I'm curious cuz it looks like its a trans green, but it also looks solid..


----------



## Berger (Mar 10, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> What color is that?



I'm guessing you mean my ct?
It is carvin's TE Greenburst according to their site. And yes it is a stain. the maple top isn't too grainy which I like.

These two pics show it a little better. Its usually not that bright, except in the sunlight. I may have to take some more soon..I had some really good ones, but lost them a while back









wow it looks rather aqua in that light


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 10, 2008)

That's the greenburst? Whoa. It usually looks darker than that in pics. Your guitar looks a lot closer to teal.


----------



## budda (Mar 10, 2008)

taht reminds me of my buddy's skateboard back in the day haha. wood binding too!


----------



## Berger (Mar 10, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> That's the greenburst? Whoa. It usually looks darker than that in pics. Your guitar looks a lot closer to teal.



Ya it usually is darker, and I have pics where it is darker. I took those in natural sunlight(vie the window just to the right) and it looks very teal...which oddly I like.

I'll see if I can get some different pics tonight

Here is the bigger version of my avatar.I guess its light sensitive, or my camera is


----------



## Edroz (Mar 10, 2008)

heffergm said:


> Edroz,
> Is it just the angle here, or is the OFR actually built a liitle differently than the LFR? It looks different somehow....




yes, there are slight differences. the fine tuners on the tailpiece of OFR are flat with the same angle as the body, whereas the LFR is angled back a little. and also the baseplate and sustain block are different. 

overall there are many small differences between the two.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 10, 2008)

hot damn! someone else who likes plain maple tops 
a ct7 would own face 
and yeah, the OFR sustain block is longer than the body is thick, so unless you have your trem really high up for some reason, it will stick out the back. not much, but just enough to where you need to take the back plate off. also, the right post arm is longer, so the body needs a touch of routing, unless youre lucky and carvin does that for you. like on mine, the original finish is routed in. maybe they used to route for ofr's??


----------



## Edroz (Mar 10, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> hot damn! someone else who likes plain maple tops
> a ct7 would own face
> and yeah, the OFR sustain block is longer than the body is thick, so unless you have your trem really high up for some reason, it will stick out the back. not much, but just enough to where you need to take the back plate off. also, the right post arm is longer, so the body needs a touch of routing, unless youre lucky and carvin does that for you. like on mine, the original finish is routed in. maybe they used to route for ofr's??




actually, the OFR7 sustain block doesn't even come close to sticking out of the back. my OFR7 is set where the bottom of the baseplate in flush with the top of the body, and there's still about an 1/8" of an inch left before the sustain block would be poking through. i CAN put the cover back on, but there is just slight (very slight) rubbing of the springs, so i leave it off. i leave them off on all me guitars regardless though.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 10, 2008)

lol thats what i mean. it doesnt stick out quite, but it just rubs the damn plate enough to where i dont feel comfortable leaving it on


----------



## Aled Smith (Mar 10, 2008)

shadowgenesis said:


> the antique brown is goooorgeous. I love that finish more than anything these days. Earthtones are the shit.
> i am way too lazy to take new pics. but here's my old pics from my 727 that i'm bout to part ways with. I'm sure half of you have already seen this, but it deserves a part in the thread, right?
> 
> 
> ...



Man do you want some kidneys? ill give you mine for that...Im seriously reconsidering getting an ESP custom, this just looks fucking awsome, just id go for the birdseye maple fingerboard. I even like the D sonic in the bridge


----------



## Pablo (Mar 10, 2008)

Mine came out exactly like I ordered it, with no issues at all... except for a small paint chip on the headstock due to FedEx' poor handling. The paint chip is now glued back in and is only visible if you look _really_ close.

Here is my weird greenburst 727


----------



## noodles (Mar 10, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Here's a shot of 2 Dragonburst Carvin 7's... the 747 on the left is Misha's and the 727 in the middle is mine:



That one in the middle is the best Carvin 7 I have ever played.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 11, 2008)

playstopause said:


> That probably was pre-ss.org era...



yep. 

my carvin GAS is returning. 
i plan on getting another 727 over the summer.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 11, 2008)

Do it!!! 

This is bad. I had a dream about this damn guitar last night. Wtf?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 11, 2008)

^ wet dream?
because boy am i getting excited over these carvins!


----------



## KrisNH (Mar 11, 2008)

For you green fans...











Kris


----------



## heffergm (Mar 11, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Mine came out exactly like I ordered it, with no issues at all... except for a small paint chip on the headstock due to FedEx' poor handling. The paint chip is now glued back in and is only visible if you look _really_ close.
> 
> Here is my weird greenburst 727



What color is this? I vaguely recall that perhaps you asked for a custom color?

I'm thinking of another Carvin already  and I want a birdseye board, so I'm thinking lighter body color... and yours is the coolest thing I've seen without a maple top of some sort on it (which I've already got, so I don't really want another).


----------



## Cancer (Mar 11, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Mine came out exactly like I ordered it, with no issues at all... except for a small paint chip on the headstock due to FedEx' poor handling. The paint chip is now glued back in and is only visible if you look _really_ close.
> 
> Here is my weird greenburst 727



I absolutely LOVE that color scheme......


----------



## budda (Mar 11, 2008)

hey kris, which green is that?

i have a similar idea, only a darker green on a flame top.. a la PRS custom 22.. lol


----------



## Shawn (Mar 11, 2008)

KrisNH said:


> For you green fans...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is beautiful.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 11, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> ^ wet dream?
> because boy am i getting excited over these carvins!






 Nah. But close. 





Kris, that green is beautiful. Looks AMAZING!


----------



## KrisNH (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Shawn & Blood, I still just stare at the quilt every time I open the case! And it plays so nice, the neck profile is just perfect. Budda, It's DTS Green, which I believe is Emerald Green and Black, triple-stepped. Carvin can shade it darker if requested.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 11, 2008)

WOW!  That's awesome. The sales rep I spoke with really recommended the triple step stain process. He said the added depth is amazing and really brings the quilt out brilliantly. I cant wait to see mine! AAAHH!!!


----------



## emux2 (Mar 13, 2008)

Not as spectacular as the ones shown already but I built this one using carvin parts;













I am in the process of adding alder pickup rings I made for the TZ7 and AN7 I have.

Here is some more non-seven string Carvin love:











I just got this one off of ebay:


----------



## heffergm (Mar 13, 2008)

emux2 said:


> Not as spectacular as the ones shown already but I built this one using carvin parts;



Very cool! What did it end up costing you? I've always wanted to do a build like this, but my woodworking skills aren't really up to the job.


----------



## emux2 (Mar 13, 2008)

heffergm said:


> Very cool! What did it end up costing you? I've always wanted to do a build like this, but my woodworking skills aren't really up to the job.



Thanks! It was about $600 for the parts and then I bought a router but I had wanted one of those for a while.


----------



## kmanick (Mar 13, 2008)

Very cool!
that looks great.
I've thought about getting one of those neck blanks and sending it to GMW and having them build me a Soloist body around it,
but I'd like a maple board and jumbo SS frets on mine.
It would be nice to be able to get that neck profile on an different body shape (I'd have them build up the neck blank
at the body as well so I could have a thicker body than what Carvin sends out. (probably a little thicker tone that way).
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm I may have to call GMW today


----------



## heffergm (Mar 13, 2008)

kmanick said:


> Very cool!
> that looks great.
> I've thought about getting one of those neck blanks and sending it to GMW and having them build me a Soloist body around it,
> but I'd like a maple board and jumbo SS frets on mine.
> ...



You can get whatever you want actually... click the "Accessories" tab. If it's not listed, you can still probably get it. Just call and ask.


----------



## kmanick (Mar 13, 2008)

heffergm said:


> You can get whatever you want actually... click the "Accessories" tab...


 
Thanks they must've added these options somewhat recently.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Mar 13, 2008)

KrisNH said:


> For you green fans...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The mother fuckinnnnnnn quilt on this Beast is BADASS


----------



## emux2 (Mar 19, 2008)

I just wanted to show off the alder pickup rings I made. Here is the latest pic of my NT7 now with TZ7 and AN7 pickups:


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------



## mnemonic (Mar 19, 2008)

heffergm said:


> No issues at all with fretwork on mine. Aside from the case getting smacked in shipping, which they replaced, I'm happy. My poor UV isn't getting any play time.
> 
> And oddly enough, I've become fond of the pickups. My only real complaint is the LFR, but I knew it was on there so I can't really blame Carvin for that. I'm still trying to dig up an OFR7...



holy hell that floor is awesome

that guitar is cool too


----------



## heffergm (Mar 25, 2008)

mnemonic said:


> holy hell that floor is awesome
> 
> that guitar is cool too



LOL. You should have seen what it replaced (the floor that is)... nothing beats 15 year old green carpet


----------



## Aled Smith (Mar 25, 2008)

guys i have a question, when you select the Tung oil on the neck, why do they just randomly stop the finish half way up the neck joint not so its where the neck begins to come out from the body, ESP's have a more tidy approach to it like on the KH models. Can carvin do that or not?


----------



## Scott (Mar 25, 2008)

You can call and ask them. I've always wanted to know if they could fade the paint from the body to the neck, like on some of the neck thru ibanez'.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 25, 2008)

Scott said:


> You can call and ask them. I've always wanted to know if they could fade the paint from the body to the neck, like on some of the neck thru ibanez'.



I'd be hesitant to ask Carvin for anything out of the ordinary these days. They can't manage to get their normal options correct, right Scott?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 25, 2008)

These random Carvin horror stories are freaking me out. I want mine now. And it better not be fucked up  I'll be pissed if it is.


----------



## Scott (Mar 25, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I'd be hesitant to ask Carvin for anything out of the ordinary these days. They can't manage to get their normal options correct, right Scott?





I think my next carvin (yes, there will be another ) is going to be pretty straight forward, to minimize the possibility of a fuck up.



Blood Tempest said:


> These random Carvin horror stories are freaking me out. I want mine now. And it better not be fucked up  I'll be pissed if it is.



They have a really good return policy, i'll give them that much. If they did fuck it up, they'll probably put a rush on the repair/rebuild.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 25, 2008)

Scott said:


> They have a really good return policy, i'll give them that much. If they did fuck it up, they'll probably put a rush on the repair/rebuild.



Yep, when mine has scratches in the fretboard they offered to give me money back OR build me a new one as a rush order and said they could get it back to me ASAP. Even with slight flaws on some of the stuff leaving their factory the guitars (other than the pickups sucking terribly! ) Carvin puts out destroy half of the stuff on the market in that price range.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 26, 2008)

Scott said:


> They have a really good return policy, i'll give them that much. If they did fuck it up, they'll probably put a rush on the repair/rebuild.



It's only if you want your money back that I've run into problems, but yeah, they'll take it back.


----------



## Exhale (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree with the SS fret thing - mine was very good, but still less than I expected. As said earlier, the day Carvin will implement the OFR7 and standard pickup route in their 7X7, they will sell ALOT more of these. 

See mine in my other thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/100679-sexy-carvin-content-dc727-review-pics-inside.html

Cheers!


----------



## lurgar (Nov 24, 2009)

Exhale said:


> I agree with the SS fret thing - mine was very good, but still less than I expected. As said earlier, the day Carvin will implement the OFR7 and standard pickup route in their 7X7, they will sell ALOT more of these.
> 
> See mine in my other thread:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-carvin-content-dc727-review-pics-inside.html
> ...



Carvin won't put in an OFR7 because the string spacing on those is almost too wide for the neck. The LFR7 that's in there is really good and I've had 0 complaints as far as tuning stability or feel. Supposedly they're made by Schaller (was it? or am I remembering the wrong name).

And the pickups are just not that great. They'll do the job, but they lack any sort of definition. As of some point this year Carvin has supposed to have been making the pickup routes wider to make it easier to accommodate swapping the pups.


----------



## Koshchei (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## george galatis (Jan 1, 2010)

Koshchei said:


>



dude.....what top is that? koa or wlanut? smooth! 


and how da hell can i choose one piece of wood neck?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 1, 2010)

Dammit. Not the thread to check out when you have Carvin gas.


----------



## walleye (Jan 1, 2010)

george galatis said:


> dude.....what top is that? koa or wlanut? smooth!
> 
> 
> and how da hell can i choose one piece of wood neck?!?!?!?!?!?!?



that'd be walnut. definitely the best looking wood  and it probably wouldnt be a top, its probably a whole walnut body


----------



## george galatis (Jan 1, 2010)

walleye said:


> that'd be walnut. definitely the best looking wood  and it probably wouldnt be a top, its probably a whole walnut body



no i thing it's just 2piece top! but any wat it's gorgeous!


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 2, 2010)

The guitar has a maple neck with 2 walnut stripes, mahogany wings, and a walnut top with the NS (no-show) option, so that the top covers the neck. Here's a shot taken today with the stock trem back on - the colour is way off, but you get the idea.


----------



## renzoip (Jan 2, 2010)

Here are mines:


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 2, 2010)

renzoip said:


> Here are mines:



Are those triple step quilts or normal?


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## renzoip (Jan 2, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> Are those triple step quilts or normal?



Those are both triple step, one in Rudy Red and the other one in Purple. They look much better in person than in the pics I took (I'm no pro photographer).


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 2, 2010)

Better shot with accurate colour.


----------



## renzoip (Jan 2, 2010)

Koshchei said:


> Better shot with accurate colour.



Dude, that thing wins!!


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 2, 2010)

Your three(!) are really incredible looking too


----------



## 81blackta (Jan 2, 2010)

Heres mine.....


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 2, 2010)

81blackta said:


> Heres mine.....




Wow.....GAS.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd LOVE to get a DC727, but unfortunately I've grown to love longer scale necks even more. If only Carvin made 7s with a 26.5 or 27" scale length, I'd get one. A V220 in a 7-string, with a longer scale length, would seriously put my GAS over the top!


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 2, 2010)

A 7 string X220 would fucking rule


----------



## revclay (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's my Carvin. I love it and plan on buying another one in the next year or so.


----------

